# créer/modifier un theme avec themepark ?



## Caitlin (19 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Voilà, cela fait quelque temps que j'utilise Shapeshifter et je ne m'en lasse pas. par contre je me lasse des thèmes déjà présent sur le net, et si la plupart me plaise il y a toujours un petit truc qui me dérrange (je sais je suis perfectionniste  ) Bref 

Du coup je me suis dit "je vais en créer un pile poil comme je veux !" euh ... oui .... mais comment ? lol 

Dans l'absolu je voudrais créer un thème toute seule comme une grande ... mais bon je me doute que pour ca il faut déjà bien se débrouiller ...

Alors la première étape ce serait modifier un thème déjà existant. 

J'ai découvert le thème nano + dont j'aime beaucoup le design et les couleurs. 
Problème le fait que la barre de menu soit blanche, je trouve que ça jure et je voudrais qu'elle soit de la même couleur que les interfaces (finder, iTunes, safari, VLC ect...) soit de la couleur du nano choisit (rose fluo, vert fluo, orange fluo ...)

J'ai cru comprendre avec le peu d'info que j'ai trouvé sur internet qu'il fallait travailler sur Themepark et en parallèle avec un logiciel de retouche genre photoshop... mais je vois pas non plus comment. 


Les questions étant : 

Comment utiliser Themepark ? (g essayé mais je comprend rien)
Si il faut un logiciel de retouche, pourquoi ? quoi faire avec les deux ? 
Et si poss quel autre logiciel que Photoshop en gratuit peut-on utiliser ? (g essayé Gimp mais j'arrive pas a l'ouvrir parce qu'il me dit qu'il faut Mac OS XII .. je comprend pas trop ... )

Alors s'il vous plait ! je suis sur qu'il y a bien une personne assez sympa pour prendre 5 minute de son temps pour m'expliquer pas à pas comment faire. 
Si c'est trop galère via un tuto sur le forum j'avoue que ce serait pas mal de le faire en direct par msn... et du coup si j'ai tout compris je m'engagerais a remettre toute la manip au propre et de poster un beau tuto avec capture sur le forum pour ceux que ca pourrait intéresser

Sérieusement, pour celui qui prendra le temps de me répondre il aura ma gratitude éternelle ! (je sais c'est pas grand chose mais c déjà ca  ) 


Merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront le temps de me répondre

Déjà je vais te transférer dans le forum "Customisation" qui sera plus approprié&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

Un tutoriel en allemand mais avec des images c'est assez compréhensible.


----------



## Caitlin (19 Mai 2008)

Merci Corentin, 

J'étais déjà tombé sur ce tuto mais je ne parle pas du tout allemand et personnellement je ne trouve pas que ce soit "compréhensible" ! lol

En plus je crois que c'est pour créer un thème, alors que pour le moment moi je cherche a modifier un thème (le nano+), juste changer la couleur de la barre de menu. 

Enfin voilà.... 

Mais merci de ta tentative 
Si tu en trouve d'autre n'hésite surtout pas


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

Ok je t'expliquerai le fonctionnement global de ThemePark aujourd'hui ou demain.


----------



## Caitlin (20 Mai 2008)

merci ce serait vraiment super sympa


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

Bon alors, si tu ne veux pas acheter Photoshop (ce que je comprends) tu prends The Gimp mais avant cela tu dois installer X11 par ici ou sur ton cd (Si vous n'avez pas installé X11 lors de l'installation de Mac OS X, insérez le CD 2 d'installation de Mac OS X, trouvez le paquet d'installation Installer X11, puis double-cliquez dessus), je suppose que tu es sur Tiger.

Ensuite tu dois appliquer un thème avec Shapeshifter.

Tu ouvres ThemePark et tu fais &#63743; + N, une fenêtre s'ouvre et tu as Cursor Sets, Desktop Pictures, Icon Sets, Themes.

Tu vas dans dans Themes et tu cliques sur Add, tu as un nouveau thème nommé My Spiffy Theme, tu choisis Elements et tu as toutes les différentes parties du thème.

On va s'intéresser au cas de la barre des menus (c'est ce que tu veux changer en priorité, après tu dois faire joujou par toi même avec le logiciel), tu es dans Elements et tu vas dans Global Elements ...
Tu descend jusqu'à la section Menubar and Menus et tu as tous les éléments qui composent la barre.
Pour changer la couleur (par exemple) de la barre tu dois choisir les deux sections Menubar Caps et Menubar Fill.

Tu ne dois t'intéresser à l'élément nommé Image et non pas au Click Mask (à moins que tu veuilles mettre des coins arrondis ou pas mais on va laisser cela comme ça).
Par défaut tous les éléments sont sélectionnés mais comme tu n'as besoin que de l'Image tu cliques simplement dessus, il n'y aura alors que l'Image de grisé.
Tu fais un drag-and-drop ou en français glisser-déposer de l'image sur le bureau.

Tu ouvres avec ton logiciel de retouche et tu fais les modifications à ta guise (faire bien attention à conserver les mêmes tailles d'image en matière de pixel), tu fais un &#63743; + A et &#63743; + C
et tu reviens dans ThemePark et tu fais un &#63743; + V sur l'image que tu désires remplacer.

Finalement dans la barre des menus tu cliques sur Theme et tu cliques sur Merge With Installed Elements et Mark As Modified.

Puis tu sauvegardes en Shift + &#63743; + S pour retravailler dessus plus tard et si tu veux tout de suite l'utiliser tu fais Shift + &#63743; + E et tu cliques sur Export et voilà tu as un fichier .guikit

Voilà les bases.


----------



## Caitlin (20 Mai 2008)

Alors alors ... compte rendu de mission 

J'ai tout bien fait ce que tu m'as dit et j'ai compris l'essentiel  

Par contre, quand je disais changer la couleur de la barre de menu c'était dans le thème nano +, donc en fait ca consiste a modifié le thème nano+ que j'ai déjà dans shapeshifter ... 

Alors que là, avec tes manip ça me créé un nouveau thème avec juste ma barre de menu coloré ... 

Du coup ma dernière question est : comment faire pour modifier un thème déjà existant dans shapeshifter ? 

Promis après j'arrête de t'embêter et je jouerais à l'apprentis sorcière pour me faire la main et comprendre tout les petits trucs de themepark


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

Dans ShapeXhifter il y'a GuiTweak tu dois cliquer sur Tweak en bas de la fenêtre exemple :







Et tu obtiens une fenêtre comme ça :






.


----------



## Caitlin (20 Mai 2008)

Je t'assure c'est pas de la mauvaise volonté et j'apprécie énormément tes efforts pour m'aider... seulement dans tweak, que ce soit dans "colors" ou dans "core image" il n'y a rien qui permette de changer la couleur de la barre de menu... on peut changer la  coulur du texte, de surlignement, ect... en fait, tout sauf la couleur de la barre de menu...


----------



## Caitlin (20 Mai 2008)

allez je pose ma dernière question et si ça marche pas tant pis, j'arrête de t'embêter et je garderais ma jolie barre toute blanche (toute moche lol). 

Est ce que c'est possible d'ouvrir, ou c peut etre plus adapter de dire "décompacter", un guikit téléchargé sur le net (genre le fameux nano+) sans passé par Shapeshifter, du coup on a accès aux différents "dossiers" qui compose ce guikit (comme on décompresse un dossier rar par ex) et du coup on peut modifier certain de ces "dossiers"  (le "dossier" concernant la barre de menu en l'occurrence) grâce à Themepark? 
Ainsi, une fois la manip faite on peut "recompacter" le guikit d'origine et alors seulement l'ouvrir avec shapeshifter et avoir un joli theme tout neuf fait a partir du vieux 

Je sais pas si je suis très clair et je sais mm pas si ça existe ce genre de manip... mais bon on sait jamais... comme ça je pourrait enfin avoir mon thème nano+ avec une barre de menu de la même couleur que les interface des appli  et pas une barre toute blanche, toute fade, alors que les interface son vert fluo...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

GuiKitty.


----------



## Caitlin (21 Mai 2008)

Ah super !!! on touche au but là !

Juste un petit soucis ... 

Quand j'ai fini de retoucher l'image avec Gimp c'est bon j'ai mon fichier retoucher et j'ai garder exactement les même proportions (pixels et kio) que le fichier original. 
Mais quand je veux faire pomme+C pomme+V pour la replacer dans themepark il me colle le logo du doc .tiff, du coup j'ai essayé de transformer le fichier avec pic2icon pour que ce soit l'image qui apparaisse et c bon... seulement ca modifier la taille de l'image... du coup c'est pas bon du tout 

alors comment je dois faire pour bien coller mon échantillon retouché et à la bonne taille de pixel ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

Si ça marche pas tu sauvegardes le fichier sur ton bureau et tu l'ouvres avec Aperçu et tu fais &#63743; + A et &#63743; + C  et tu colles dans ThemePark.


----------



## Caitlin (22 Mai 2008)

raaaaaa ! c'est pire qu'un film a suspense !! lol bon tout a bien fonctionné nickel ! et à mon plus grand étonnement j'ai tout compris ! lol

La dernière étape par contre je plante ... comment je "recompacte" le guikit nano+ une fois que j'ai modifié ce que je voulais modifier dedans ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

Il faut passer par ThemePark.


----------



## Caitlin (22 Mai 2008)

lol ! tu fais durer le suspense exprès hein ! 

Je me doute bien que c'est via Themepark seulement je ne voit pas la procédure à suivre. Faut-il ouvrir le dossier pour le refermer après grace à Themepark ? mais dans ce cas la je vois pas comment puisque tu ne peut ouvrir qu'un fichier a la fois je crois et du coup je ne peut pas saisir tout le fichier obtenu via Guikitti du thème nano+... 

Alors la question est plutôt : comment je "recompacte" le guikit nano+ via thèmepark une fois que j'ai modifié ce que je voulais modifier dedans ?

(promis une fois que j'ai fini tout ça je ne t'embête plus  mais je suis tellement près du but là  ) un dernier ptit coup de main stp...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

Tu dois l'appliquer via ShapeShifter et ensuite tu ouvres et ThemePark et tu crées un nouveau thème et tu verras que tu auras tous les éléments du thème.
Tu n'as plus qu'à modifier.


----------



## Caitlin (22 Mai 2008)

Yes !! yes !! YES!!!!

Ayé ça à marché ! en fait tu m'avais donné la bonne manip dès le début ... je sais pas pourquoi ça avait pas marché ... j'avais peut être pas tout compris en fait ! lol

Du coup pas besoin de guikitti pour décompacter ect ... 

C'est nickel ! franchement MERCI de ton aide et surtout de ta patience ! 

Juste pour info ... c'est compliqué de faire les manip pour obtenir des coin arrondi sur la barre de menu ? juste pour savoir si ca vaut le coup que je me lance à bidouiller pour tenter le truc ou si c'est même pas la peine lol

En tout cas : merci, merci et encore MERCI !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

Je sais pas je ne connais pas tes compétences dans Photoshop ou Gimp.


----------



## Caitlin (22 Mai 2008)

mdr ! cette non réponse est elle même une réponse à ma question 

Je début sur ces logiciels donc je vais peut être attendre de vraiment me familiariser avec Themepark d'un côté et Gimp d'un autre avant de me lancer la dedans 

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

Juste par curiosité, on peut voir le résultat de ce dur labeur?   
Chapeau bas à C0rentin


----------



## Caitlin (22 Mai 2008)

Le "chapeau bas à Corentin" signifit que je suis tellement longue à la détente qu'il a bien du mérite c'est ça ?!!! 

lol! Je plaide coupable 
Désolée je début dans la bidouille ....

Pour ce qui est du rendu je vais attendre d'être vraiment fière dudit rendu avant de l'afficher ... car comme je l'ai dit je débute sur Gimp et la couleur choisie est tout simplement atroce une fois mise à côté des interfaces originales ... :rose: 
Et puis je me suis laissé prendre au jeu ... du coup ya deux trois ptits trucs que je vais aussi changer 

Donc on va paufiner un peu le boulot...

Mais promis, dès que c'est fait je le mettrais ici 

Et même si je me répète : MERCI CORTENTIN !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2008)

oui Merci C0rentin, que ferions-nous sans toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

J'y songe il y'a un logiciel pas mal qui permet de mettre des arrondis sur les images de manière très simple c'est Picturesque (payant 35 $).

Edit : D'ailleurs je l'ai fait pour toi voici.


----------



## Caitlin (22 Mai 2008)

Voici donc une première ébauche de ce que j'ai obtenu pour ma barre de menu, seul petit hic que je viens de remarquer : 

- sur l'interface du finder l'écriture est devenu flou (allez savoir pourquoi !)
- Sur certaine appli les interfaces son devenu gris standar et non plus verte comme sur l'image ... je sais pas d'ou ça vient ... va falloir que je trifouille ... 

(soyez indulgent sur le jugement quand même hein... c'est une première en matière de bidouille  )

Avant : 








Après 








Corentin, pour les bords arrondi c'est SUPER GENTIL de m'avoir fait ça ! mais sans vouloir passez pour une bille (c'est surement déjà fait  ) j'en fait quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

Mais c'est très chouette, dis-moi    
J'adore les boutons gris cernés de blanc dans la fenêtre finder   
Un petit pack d'icônes dans la même couleur.
Sinon la barre est beaucoup mieux, s'harmonisant mieux avec le reste et le vert est plus dans mon goût...


----------



## Caitlin (22 Mai 2008)

Yes ! merci pour les icon antoine59


----------



## Blonde3 (22 Mai 2008)

Vraiment Bravo pour cet excellent travail Caitlin  
Et aussi un immense Bravo à C0rentin pour ses explications de ce pas à pas...

Tout ça m'a donnée envie d'essayer Themepark ... Merci


----------



## Caitlin (22 Mai 2008)

:love: :love: :love: 

Merci du compliment Blonde3, ça fait plaisir 

Par contre j'ai beau trifouiller ... pour l'instant je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi les interfaces de préf, iTunes et Adium sont devenu "gris standart" alors qu'initialement elles sont verte comme toutes les autres appli... mystère et boule de gomme ...:mouais: 

Ca gâche un peu mon plaisir mais bon je ne déséspère pas ....

Si jamais tu te lances Blonde3 viens en parler ici ... comme ça a deux débutants on va peut être avancer plus vite  lol


----------



## Caitlin (23 Mai 2008)

Vous allez rire ... j'ai voulu faire la même chose avec la variante blue du même thème nano et ça m'a refait la même chose que la première fois ou j'ai suivit les indications de Corentin... 

Je me retrouve bien avec la barre de menu coloré comme je l'ai modifier mais tout le reste du thème est en mode Aqua de base ... 

Du coup aucun mérite pour mon thème vert... c une pur coincidence ... g du cliquer sur un truc sans m'en rendre compte ... du coup je ne sais pas comment le refaire ...

Ca m'énerve !!! nif nif nif ...

Si quelqu'un a une idée ....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Caitlin a dit:


> Vous allez rire ... j'ai voulu faire la même chose avec la variante blue du même thème nano et ça m'a refait la même chose que la première fois ou j'ai suivit les indications de Corentin...
> 
> Je me retrouve bien avec la barre de menu coloré comme je l'ai modifier mais tout le reste du thème est en mode Aqua de base ...
> 
> ...



Tu dois faire Merge With Installed Elements et Mark As Modified à la racine du thème.


----------



## Caitlin (23 Mai 2008)

D'une logique implacable ... Corentin mon sauveur !  lol

Donc en effet il suffit juste de se replacer à la racine du thème 

Une petite idée pour les fenêtre qui on perdu leur couleur ?  (Pref, iTunes, Adium, Themepark) parce que mm en revenant à la racine celles-ci ne gardent pas leur couleur, elles sont en mode nano de base (blanc grisé) qui est une variante faisant parti du Guikit nano+ original.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Tu dois appliquer une variante colorée dans ShapeShifter et créer un nouveau thème avec ThemePark.


----------



## Caitlin (23 Mai 2008)

Ben ça c'est ce que j'ai déjà fait non ? Pour faire mes retouches sur la variante nano vert j'ai appliqué le thème vert dans shapeshifter, j'ai créer un nouveau thème avec Themepark dans lequel je n'ai modifier que ma barre de menu et la pomme. 

Et dans ce nouveau thème que j'ai créer ( My Spiffy Theme) il a conservé les interfaces vertes de toutes les appli sauf Préf, Adium, Themepark et iTunes.

Donc je vois pas trop ce que tu veux dire en fait ...

Ce que je voudrais c'est soit réussir à créer ce thème en gardant toutes les interfaces vertes d'origine ou si c'est pas possible pouvoir les refaire ... mais là je me doute que je suis pas encore à ce level de manipulation 

Et pour les angles arrondi que tu m'a filer .... encore merci.... mais je fais comment pour les appliquer correctement ? je doit les mettre ou dans le thème ? (question bête pour toi je me doute mais je voudrais pas faire une bêtise ...)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

Ah oui mais il faut tout t'expliquer.
Dans la racine de ton thème tu vas dans Elements et puis Application Skins et tu peux ajouter différents skins pour tes applications.


----------



## Caitlin (24 Mai 2008)

Ca je m'en doutais un peu, mais j'essayais juste de comprendre pourquoi il en avait garder la plupart du thème originale et pas ces 4 là... je ne trouvais pas ça logique et je n'ai pas pour habitude de faire des choses sans les comprendre. 

Et oui il faut tout m'expliquer ... mais j'ai prévenu dès le début ... je suis une novice en informatique et encore plus en bidouille customization...
Alors désolé d'abuser en demandant plein d'explication mais comme je suis pas dans mon domaine là je vais pas en inventer ...

En tout cas merci je vais essayer


----------

